# Lets see your Jetta trunk setups!



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Thinking about switching up my trunk setup and i'm looking for some ideas from other people. There are tons of fantastic trunk setups for golf's here, but not much for jettas. I would love to keep the functionality of a trunk as well. Let's see what you've got! Here's mine right now.

Interested in all jettas but MKV is a plus.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

All Jetta's or just MK5's?


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

reynolds9000 said:


> All Jetta's or just MK5's?


I'd appreciate all, but MKV are a plus. They follow the same principle of not much height if you build a false floor.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's my mk3 jetta trunk. I put the tank on the side for extra space. You can see a seam going up the center of the floor. It's a hinge that i can lift to easily access my manifold and wiring.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Not done but you get the idea.


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

This was what i did in my old mkv

Car in question:


IMG_7530 by dszyda, on Flickr


20101004- (26 of 36) by dszyda, on Flickr

Trunk Setup during install and all:


IMG_6862 by dszyda, on Flickr


IMG_7661 by dszyda, on Flickr


IMG_6836 by dszyda, on Flickr


IMG_6841 by dszyda, on Flickr


IMG_6843 by dszyda, on Flickr


IMG_6852 by dszyda, on Flickr


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

my mk4


----------



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeet..


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

VW4EVERMAN said:


> SWEEEEEEEET.. do you get to your spare ?


my spare was fully accesible.. just had to remove the 1 2x4 and out the spare comes.. the 2x4 just latched in so simple removal


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

not the best picture but here's mine


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

blackasnight said:


> Not done but you get the idea.


rob that is gangster.:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

few from jettas and audi
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...8.imageshack.us/img88/2129/img7684z.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-....imageshack.us/img411/5104/img7690q.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...3.imageshack.us/img243/1604/img8556.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...imageshack.us/img818/2801/dscf0089r.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6095/6218980054_5dd22bdb2d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2517 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6172/6218979716_f2ca14949a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2513 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6112/6218459713_746a546f83_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2522 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6097/6218981194_6a82939bc5_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2521 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Without the wall and floor


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> rob that is gangster.:thumbup:


Thanks dude!


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

gli_boi said:


> This was what i did in my old mkv
> 
> Car in question:
> 
> ...


Really like the look of this and how you still keep the trunk. Unfortunately you lose the pass-through, but looks great!


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

bassmanjosh said:


> Really like the look of this and how you still keep the trunk. Unfortunately you lose the pass-through, but looks great!


you will lose the ability to pass through even if you use a large tank. Realistically its not like your gonna be be carrying lumber in you jetta...


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

blackasnight said:


> you will lose the ability to pass through even if you use a large tank. Realistically its not like your gonna be be carrying lumber in you jetta...


Ha, I agree. Although my snow and wakeboard don't fit any other way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

bassmanjosh said:


> Ha, I agree. Although my snow and wakeboard don't fit any other way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy a roof rack... Problem Solved.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

livinzlyfe said:


> my mk4


How are you running a drain c0ck with this? Aren't you worried about using a steel tank without a drain? I am think about the same spot, but wasn't sure cause of this exact problem. Interested to see what you did for it.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I like what I see in this thread. I'd like to maintain keeping the spare in the oem location and this delivers plenty of good ideas.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> How are you running a drain c0ck with this? Aren't you worried about using a steel tank without a drain? I am think about the same spot, but wasn't sure cause of this exact problem. Interested to see what you did for it.


I am going to assume that that is a schrader facing downwards and he connects a mini airline to it comprised of a Male adapter for the scrader valve that is connected to a drain **** on the other side. That is what i would do at least. 

And running a steel tank with 1/4 cup of water in the bottom is probably not the best idea so i would recommend draining it every few days


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I am going to assume that that is a schrader facing downwards and he connects a mini airline to it comprised of a Male adapter for the scrader valve that is connected to a drain **** on the other side. That is what i would do at least.
> 
> And running a steel tank with 1/4 cup of water in the bottom is probably not the best idea so i would recommend draining it every few days


i have a steel tank and i took it out and drained it once last year, had maybe a tablespoon of water in the bottom. if you have a water trap between the compressor and the tank it keeps most of the moisture out.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> How are you running a drain c0ck with this? Aren't you worried about using a steel tank without a drain? I am think about the same spot, but wasn't sure cause of this exact problem. Interested to see what you did for it.


I had a drain welded on to the bottom(originally the top) of the tank, and I just air out the driver side of my car and empty the tank into a bottle.




martin13 said:


> i have a steel tank and i took it out and drained it once last year, had maybe a tablespoon of water in the bottom. if you have a water trap between the compressor and the tank it keeps most of the moisture out.


he is saying that because he knows I am not running any water traps and he thinks I am dumb and likes to worry about my setup. and I emptied my tank after having my air on for a month and I originally thought I had around a 1/4 cup of water in the tank, but I had the bottle with the water still in it in my trunk. I went back and measured it and it was maybe, MAYBE, 1/8 of a cup of water.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

eace:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Major accumulation of water in the tank takes a long time, imo. When i first did air, i didn't have a water trap for about a month. I installed one. I redid my trunk after having air for about 9 months and when i took the tank out and emptied it, maybe 2 teaspoons of water was in it. 

This is the HUMID Alabama summer. Humidity here stays around 90% for 4-5 months straight.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

martin13 said:


> i have a steel tank and i took it out and drained it once last year, had maybe a tablespoon of water in the bottom. if you have a water trap between the compressor and the tank it keeps most of the moisture out.


That is because it is super dry out here lol. I agree when i drained my tank after a month i got maybe half a teaspoon. But our humidity is at what, 30-40%? So nothing in comparison to some places.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Andy, but that's a golf...irrelevant  :beer:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

does any body have any mkv set ups where they kept the spare tire? helping a friend put his together in the upcoming months and am trying to get ideas


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> does any body have any mkv set ups where they kept the spare tire? helping a friend put his together in the upcoming months and am trying to get ideas


I'll be keeping my spare. Air should be installed in a couple of weeks, I'll hit you up.:thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

powdub said:


> I'll be keeping my spare. Air should be installed in a couple of weeks, I'll hit you up.:thumbup:


Oh **** doe finally going air. We are doing Brits soon


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

:snowcool:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

just started to redo mine, ****ty pic....


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

bi-winning :thumbup::thumbup:

cleanest so far :beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bassmanjosh said:


> Thanks Andy, but that's a golf...irrelevant  :beer:


hhahah fail on my reading ahah


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

alankitzmiller said:


> does any body have any mkv set ups where they kept the spare tire?





Beitz DUB said:


>


My full size spare, jack and air tools are under there, not mk5, but you get the idea


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

some good ideas here, but ya it doesn't seem like you can keep the spare and pass through on the jetta's so something's gotta give. I'll probably lost the pass through and do something at the back of the trunk similar. Thanks for the input!

Keep'em coming...:beer::beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bassmanjosh said:


> some good ideas here, but ya it doesn't seem like you can keep the spare and pass through on the jetta's so something's gotta give. I'll probably lost the pass through and do something at the back of the trunk similar. Thanks for the input!
> 
> Keep'em coming...:beer::beer:


 you could definitely keep a spare and pass trough on the jetta,just mount tank up higher then the one on my pic. keep the compressor(s) on the side as well as valves.
i am fiishing up mk6 jetta set up as we speak,its not going to be pass trough,but guy doesnt really need it he has roof rack. autopilot v2 with 2 compressors and a skinny 5 gal tank. comes out really clean. should have pics up soon.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk6 jetta.
autopilot v2
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7170/6736891793_757471509c_b.jpg[/img] IMG_1245 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7152/6736834985_06c7f2ee42_b.jpg[/img] IMG_1204-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7019/6736837101_ea3be021e0_b.jpg[/img] IMG_1205-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Rat4Life said:


> mk6 jetta.
> autopilot v2
> IMG_1205-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


 
another nice setup.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Jetta Wagon


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

:bs:


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

dogdrive said:


> Jetta Wagon


 you win


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

staygold said:


> you win


 Staygold ponyboy, staygold.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

staygold said:


> you win


 X2. That's baller although jetta wagon doesn't count cause of the extra room  looks sick though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

dogdrive said:


> Jetta Wagon


 
OMG, it lives! :laugh: 

Hi, Christian! :wave:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> OMG, it lives! :laugh:
> 
> Hi, Christian! :wave:


hahahaha

Sup Andrew :wave::wave:

Hey PM me your number again!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hahaha ygpm! 

STRONG! :laugh:


----------



## stratguymike (Nov 25, 2010)

hey i have a mkv gli and i'm tryna get in an accuair air management system, but yet retain my dual 12" subs/amp/capacitor. i'd like to keep my spare tire, but i know that probably wont be able to all fit in there, any ideas people?
:thumbup:


----------



## dubbin2454 (Aug 27, 2009)

im trying to run 2 two gallon tanks and still be able to use subs so any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is mine.....


----------



## dubbin2454 (Aug 27, 2009)

ik yours cuz i got some insperation from yours


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Question for those with the set up behind the rear seat and then boarded up for cleanliness, you guys noticing its too loud in the cabin? Be honest. I don't want to hear transformer sex every time it kicks on.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

VWskate said:


> Question for those with the set up behind the rear seat and then boarded up for cleanliness, you guys noticing its too loud in the cabin? Be honest. I don't want to hear transformer sex every time it kicks on.


like my sig? :laugh:

haha, i just thought that was too funny :thumbup:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

adding a few more.


----------



## mk2marine (May 17, 2010)

Not finished yet but that basically how it will be


----------

